# Wives and their unattractive moments



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

Since there is one for the guys I thought I would make one for the girls lol. For my wife there really isn't much to complain about...except when she wears a grey dress that I loathe....lol...also when she pulls her pants up over her bellybutton...makes her look like a granny lol...I want to see her cute waist and abdomen. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

There's nothing unattractive about us, or you guys wouldn't be attracted to us!  :rofl:


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

southern wife said:


> There's nothing unattractive about us, or you guys wouldn't be attracted to us!  :rofl:



Then the same can be said for guys


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Go look at my profile pic; that's as unattractive as it gets; I try! LOL!


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Go look at my profile pic; that's as unattractive as it gets; I try! LOL!


a cat? lol


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

No...go into my profile...you'll see eggsactly what I mean...and don't look at my pu$$y!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> No...go into my profile...you'll see eggsactly what I mean...and don't look at my pu$$y!


I love your eyes they are kinda sexy wink wink


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Facemasks and that horrid smell that comes with it

Bleh, stinks up the whole upper floor


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOLLL I asked my husband this..."What do you think is unattractive?" He said sometimes at night, when you're sick, you wake me up snoring and your mouth is open and your hair is a mess...yea. Not sexy."

:rofl:


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

that_girl said:


> LOLLL I asked my husband this..."What do you think is unattractive?" He said sometimes at night, when you're sick, you wake me up snoring and your mouth is open and your hair is a mess...yea. Not sexy."
> 
> :rofl:


But you know even then if he thought you'd go for it...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> No...go into my profile...you'll see eggsactly what I mean...and don't look at my pu$$y!


lot of grey on that pu$$Y


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

eyerolls,lip curls,and attitude.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I know he doesn't like when I file my nails or pumice my heels. If I file my nails around him he mentions all the dust mites that will be eating that up and he shudders. This is the one thing like that he gets funky about. Meanwhile I love seeing all the dead skin cells getting exfoliated from my feet lol. These are two things he prefers as being a mystery to him - done in the bathroom when he's not there.


----------



## dbc (Jul 10, 2011)

the only thing i find that is a unattractive moment with my wife is when she has a bad day, or tired and takes it out on me. her bad mood really drags me down when i am going out of my way to be nice,caring.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Add nagging repeatedly / being longwinded


----------

